# Are tripods allowed?



## Dannyc79 (Jan 27, 2008)

I am going to the zoo sometime in the next 2 weeks if it stops raining and I was curious if they allow people to bring their tripod. The zoo Im going to is LA Zoo in Southern Cali. Does anyone know?


----------



## jlykins (Jan 27, 2008)

Don't know for sure there, but at my zoo in Cincinnati you can bring one.


----------



## Drake (Jan 27, 2008)

Is there any reason why people should not be allowed to use their tripods in a zoo?


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 27, 2008)

Last time I was at the Fort Worth Zoo there didn't seem to be any rules concerning photography equipment...

Call the zoo and ask.


----------



## nossie (Jan 27, 2008)

No probs at Dublin Zoo.


----------



## usayit (Jan 27, 2008)

Drake said:


> Is there any reason why people should not be allowed to use their tripods in a zoo?



Some places ban tripods as a hazard to those walking around.  I'm guessin they got sued sometime or another when someone tripped and fell (normal dumb stuff like that in the US).  I've been to a few places that will only allow the use of tripod during certain times when they are generally not crowded.  

The easiest thing is to simply call and ask.


----------



## Emerana (Jan 27, 2008)

Yeah call and ask.  I have only seen one place that didnt allow it and it was a garden, they didnt want holes in the ground


----------



## Pinus strobus (Jan 27, 2008)

I was just working in to zoo in St. Louis, and in the map/brouchure that you get at the front gate had rules about photography and film making in the zoo.  I dont remember what exactly all of the rules were, but I saw quite a few people with tripods in the zoo.


----------



## doenoe (Jan 27, 2008)

I can take a tripod with me to the zoo's here in Holland, but i never find a reason to use one. Do you think you need one? Cause you'll be walking around the zoo with a tripod, i think thats pretty annoying, especially if you dont use it


----------



## RKW3 (Jan 27, 2008)

The LA zoo lets you have tripods.


----------



## GC Jr (Jan 27, 2008)

Why would you not be able to? If I were you, I would bring it, and if they tell me to put it away then I'd just hold it around.


----------



## confucious (Jan 30, 2008)

I thought the same..."why would you not be able to?".  Then I realized I am living in North America, the continent where you can find "Caution - Step" written on every vertical surface of every stair on some outdoor staircases.  

Lawsuits are easier than work, didn't you know?


----------



## jlykins (Jan 30, 2008)

confucious said:


> I thought the same..."why would you not be able to?". Then I realized I am living in North America, the continent where you can find "Caution - Step" written on every vertical surface of every stair on some outdoor staircases.
> 
> Lawsuits are easier than work, didn't you know?


 

You're right, I mean who would have thought that McDonalds Coffee would be HOT?


----------



## usayit (Jan 31, 2008)

confucious said:


> I thought the same..."why would you not be able to?".  Then I realized I am living in North America, the continent where you can find "Caution - Step" written on every vertical surface of every stair on some outdoor staircases.
> 
> Lawsuits are easier than work, didn't you know?



Yeh... <sarcasm> 
aint it great??  I need to get on the band wagon and make some money through some frivolous lawsuit. 
</sarcasm>


----------



## Fiendish Astronaut (Feb 1, 2008)

As a general rule I find that if you ask people will err on the side of caution and say "no". If you do, nobody says a thing.

Take that advice with a pinch of salt! Not everywhere is the same...


----------



## Mesoam (Feb 1, 2008)

i keep meaning to make a strap for my tri-pod to use it sort of like over the shoulder... just walk in with it


----------

